# Theratab Test Video



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

I made a video of how the Theratab attachment performs






Thank you for watching!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Video link does not seem to be working.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Had a minor problem re-uploading now


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

All in order now, thank you for your patience!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is the link


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting! Those tabs seem to be working very well for you.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

great shooting and looks like you have a winning combination!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great video... I fixed your first post with the correct Utube video.

LGD


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Your accuracy is awesome!!! Equal to say that the Theratabs are working fine!!!

Very good!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments!

@LGD Cheers!


----------

